# Fasttech Shipping Time To South Africa



## ET

anyone who's ordered from fasttech before, how long does it usually take to arrive here?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

They quite slow it took about 3 weeks to get here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

used to be about 3 or 4 weeks, but they have had some issues with KH post lately - so your guess is as good as mine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

so not 2 months like other dodgy stuff from china?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

of course it depends on the shipping you choose but yeah was 3 weeks last time I bought from them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN

Usually takes 2 to 3 weeks for me , only downside is i have to go collect from the Cape mail hub and show my invoice for every shipment . Dunno if that's just me though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

yeah they delivered to my house in JHB 



> nly downside is i have to go collect from the Cape mail hub and show my invoice for every shipment . Dunno if that's just me though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Two weeks for me. Went to iMail in HK and had no tracking until it got here and the tracking no. changed to local tracking number. Received post from customs for invoice. Faxed to them and 2 days later it was here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Back in the day when i started vaping i ordered some double coil jobby and 1000 mah ego. Not sure what to do with it when it gets here eventually

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

iPWN said:


> Usually takes 2 to 3 weeks for me , only downside is i have to go collect from the Cape mail hub and show my invoice for every shipment . Dunno if that's just me though.


 
once it gets to the hub, then you can either choose to collect it there or have them post it to your nearest post office for collection.

if you collect it there you must produce the invoice.

i usually phone them once it hits SA and get the local tracking number, then also find out what duties and fees are payable on collection

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## iPWN

Correct you are , but once i know it's at the Cape mail hub , there is no way in hell i am waiting for a few more days for it to arrive at my local post office

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

iPWN said:


> Correct you are , but once i know it's at the Cape mail hub , there is no way in hell i am waiting for a few more days for it to arrive at my local post office


 


haha i know the feeling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

well here is something new. or something i haven't seen before. fasttech is now taking a picture of your parcel. granted i care more about it actually getting to me past customs without hassles but piccies are always more than welcome


----------



## Andre

denizenx said:


> well here is something new. or something i haven't seen before. fasttech is now taking a picture of your parcel. granted i care more about it actually getting to me past customs without hassles but piccies are always more than welcome
> 
> View attachment 367


I see trouble with juices in that parcel, especially from Fasttech. Hope that is all in the parcel, because if they stop it everything is held back.


----------



## ET

figured i'd try the trickle juice ordering method. one here, one there, another here, another there. basically ordering one bottle at a time to reduce risk of customers messing with a big order. now the might just stop one or two single juice bottle orders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

But what about the delivery charges for each "trickle order" - doesnt that make it hugely costly?


I havent ordered from them hence me asking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN

Silver1 , fasttech offer free shipping on everything except batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

they always take pics of the parcel when they ship it.

i also only order one bottle of juice at a time, sometimes two


----------



## Andre

Riaz said:


> they always take pics of the parcel when they ship it.
> 
> i also only order one bottle of juice at a time, sometimes two


Also from Fasttech, Riaz? And no problems? Must say my last order from Fasttech was very small (few drip tips and stuff) and for the very first time it came straight to me without having to submit invoice. So the trickle method might just work, not that I like their juices unfortunately.


----------



## Riaz

Matthee said:


> Also from Fasttech, Riaz? And no problems? Must say my last order from Fasttech was very small (few drip tips and stuff) and for the very first time it came straight to me without having to submit invoice. So the trickle method might just work, not that I like their juices unfortunately.


 
yip also from them.

i think there was only once instance that i bought from them that the invoice was requested by the mail hub, and that was a VERY small order also.

with my second last order, they slapped me with 50% duties for 2 bottles of liqua i bought.

then the last order, i ordered stuff to the same value but only one bottle of liqua, then the duties was alot less than the previous order. weird how they calculate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

well i will keep a record of all my fasttech orders and if and what duties i get charged with the trickle ordering system.  here's hoping the durban customs people are more lazy than the the ones in jhb or cpt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt

Hi!

I'm new!

Also waiting on 3 largish (R1000+) orders from Fasttech... First time ordering and no idea what to expect. I'm in CPT.


----------



## Andre

Hi RawRam - Most welcome to the forum. Please, if you have time, introduce yourself in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/introduce-yourselves.24/. Fasttech can be slow and expect to have to submit an invoice to Cape Mail.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

I ordered Protanks and coils 11th Nov and still waiting. Singapore Post taking longer than HK Post now but I'm in no hurry. Learned to be patient. 
And Denizenx, we can now stalk you as we have your name, address and phone number. He he he.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt

That's nearly a month!

Hoping mine doesn't take that long! Anyone know how the handling fees are calculated?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET

yipee i have stalkers. i r special 
still waiting on my order from the 5th of november, will be checking the post box again tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiaan

Sorry to Hijack Thread guys. My Fasttech parcel is in SA, am I supposed to call them up for a local tracking number or what?


----------



## BhavZ

Tiaan said:


> Sorry to Hijack Thread guys. My Fasttech parcel is in SA, am I supposed to call them up for a local tracking number or what?


Go to this link, insert your international tracking number and it will give you your local tracking number.


----------



## Tiaan

BhavZ said:


> Go to this link, insert your international tracking number and it will give you your local tracking number.


 
Thats the site I use. Nope just says "Arrival at inward office of exchange". Been sitting there for over a week. No local number yet. :/


----------



## BhavZ

Tiaan said:


> Thats the site I use. Nope just says "Arrival at inward office of exchange". Been sitting there for over a week. No local number yet. :/


PM me your tracking number and I will get the local one for you

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Tiaan

BhavZ said:


> PM me your tracking number and I will get the local one for you


PM Sent


----------



## BhavZ

Tiaan said:


> PM Sent


PM reply sent

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Riaz

@BhavZ working undercover, nicely done

i take it you gots some connections?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Riaz said:


> @BhavZ working undercover, nicely done
> 
> i take it you gots some connections?


No man, just dont think it is fair to ask people to post personal info like tracking numbers on an open forum.

I just use some local sites to verify where a parcel is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

I have 2 parcels coming from them.

First one has been placed on 07/07/2014 and shipped 15/07/2014 (yesterday)... After placing the first order I made the mistake of looking at the millions of other items they have to offer... They are busy packing my second order...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

baksteen8168 said:


> I have 2 parcels coming from them.
> 
> First one has been placed on 07/07/2014 and shipped 15/07/2014 (yesterday)... After placing the first order I made the mistake of looking at the millions of other items they have to offer... They are busy packing my second order...


Has your shipping updated? 

Mine was sent out on the 10th and it hasn't updated at all. Just says the info was received at singpost. 

I have 2 coming. 
Second one was sent on the 15th.


----------



## KimH

I have 2 parcels coming - one is with customs  and the other with my Panzer in, is now only on its way to Cape Town.
It seems to take longer to get to us locally than it does for shipping from Singapore!

....waiting impatiently...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

KimH said:


> I have 2 parcels coming - one is with customs  and the other with my Panzer in, is now only on its way to Cape Town.
> It seems to take longer to get to us locally than it does for shipping from Singapore!
> 
> ....waiting impatiently...


Totally agree, seems like these "people" like to look and pretend they not actually there, my one parcel from the US took over 2 weeks from time it arrived at incoming hub in JHB, then onto CT, there is became forgotten about ... there is the problem!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

MurderDoll said:


> Has your shipping updated?
> 
> Mine was sent out on the 10th and it hasn't updated at all. Just says the info was received at singpost.
> 
> I have 2 coming.
> Second one was sent on the 15th.


 
On FT website it says - Status = Shipped
On Singpost it says - Status = Despatched to overseas (Country code: ZA)

Sorry for the time it took to reply... internet here at work is full of crap again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH

@baksteen8168 Based on my previous orders it takes approximately a week for the status to change from "dispatched to overseas country" to "Arrived"
Thereafter we are at the mercy of our local customs and postal services.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

KimH said:


> @baksteen8168 Based on my previous orders it takes approximately a week for the status to change from "dispatched to overseas country" to "Arrived"
> Thereafter we are at the mercy of our local customs and postal services.


 
Thank you. I am trying to forget that I ordered anything... sort of like a "Surprise! here is your package" type thing.

The second order only has a ship date of 28/07/2014, so that is going to be a loooooong wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH

It's that or cry lol!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

KimH said:


> It's that or cry lol!!


 
Real men don't cry...

sob... 

haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK

I have 4 parcels on the way from slowtech! Still trying to get tracking numbers! Package shipped 2nd of july:

Ship via	- Status Tracking
International Airmail Shipped


----------



## shabbar

Mine took a total of 2 weeks from ordering to local po .

On 2 occasions , consecutively

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiaan

shabbar said:


> Mine took a total of 2 weeks from ordering to local po .
> 
> On 2 occasions , consecutively


Lucky, Lucky man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hyphen

over a month now , Im presuming it's lost , luckily it wasn't an expensive order .


----------



## MarkK

Hyphen, get a tracking number? 
You can email fasttech through the tracking/support option, they reply in a day or 2 but try get some info dont just let it slide, also check with you local PO on your name, but best bet is to get a tracking number |

@BhavZ are there times that they dont give you tracking numbers? I Have a parcel that is shipped but there is no tracking number attached? Waiting for fasttech to reply about it :/


----------



## BhavZ

MarkK said:


> Hyphen, get a tracking number?
> You can email fasttech through the tracking/support option, they reply in a day or 2 but try get some info dont just let it slide, also check with you local PO on your name, but best bet is to get a tracking number |
> 
> @BhavZ are there times that they dont give you tracking numbers? I Have a parcel that is shipped but there is no tracking number attached? Waiting for fasttech to reply about it :/


If you choose the first option, normal airmail you wont get a tracking number.

Must order with registered mail and the other paid options to get a tracking number.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK

I see that explains it  I got tracking for the $1 through Sweden  awesome @BhavZ so like you just keep waiting for a little slip of paper to say come to the post office? 
Eish thats harsh lol


----------



## BhavZ

MarkK said:


> I see that explains it  I got tracking for the $1 through Sweden  awesome @BhavZ so like you just keep waiting for a little slip of paper to say come to the post office?
> Eish thats harsh lol


Yip you just gotta wait for that little slip

The other option is to contact the customs office and ask them to search under your name to see if anything has arrived

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

MarkK said:


> I see that explains it  I got tracking for the $1 through Sweden  awesome @BhavZ so like you just keep waiting for a little slip of paper to say come to the post office?
> Eish thats harsh lol


And that option takes ages. Happened to me once, took a month and a half from shipping.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have (well had) three orders outstanding from Slowtech... now I only have two... the second one arrived first! Who knows where the first one is?

But based on some of the drip tips that arrived and the 4 Kayfun's I ordered for a mate I won't be ordering crap from them again in a hurry... Out of the 6 Kayfuns and Russian clones I've received from them only 2 are really usable and usable is a bit of a stretch!

My advice is that if anyone wants a decent Kayfun or Russian then either buy local so you can return it if it's crap or buy originals! One perfect original Russian 91% will keep you happy forever and 6 clones will irritate the crap out of you till you hurl them into the gorge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Chef Guest

@Rob Fisher whenever they've sent me something that's not right! I just take pics of it and send them a support ticket. They'll replace all item free of charge.

Re shipping, all parcels are tracked and I follow up daily. normally collect from EMS at the airport as soon as it clears customs. All of this can be followed on the signpost.com website and sapo track and trace using the intl tracking no. It arrives when it arrives. For the price we pay who cares about the shipping time?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chef Guest said:


> @Rob Fisher whenever they've sent me something that's not right! I just take pics of it and send them a support ticket. They'll replace all item free of charge.


 
Maybe I should try that... but most of that stuff is for someone else and there is no way I'm ordering stuff for other people from Fasttech anymore because more often than not there is sadness... and I don't enjoy sadness. Ordering REO's and original Russians for other people is no issue but if anyone wants clone kak from Fasttech they are on their own from now...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## StangV2_0

Well as a new vendor I am learning that Fasttech just dont cut it. I would rather buy from alternative suppliers and pay postage to get my stuff here asap. Yeah its cool for one off items you in no need of getting in a hurry. But not worth it when you have large orders and then still having to deal with Sapo/sars etc.


----------



## baksteen8168

Dammit FT... Saw something that was just added for cheap... and that cheap item changed to into a $50 item... Anyone know how to put the brakes on... haha


----------



## baksteen8168

Package number 2 just shipped!

Now to forget about it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW

Mine too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

4 parcels floating out there for me 

Which one too forget about first ...


----------



## baksteen8168

This is what my first parcel tracking number is stating on post office website. Should I start to get exited?

7/22/2014 - 11:00 AM - Arrival at inward office of exchange - JIMC A


----------



## KimH

So, my second parcel arrived first.
Quite strange actually - hadn't received any slips from Cape Mail and I just happened to check up on the international tracking numbers - as it turns out parcel #2 was at the local post office (has been since the 16th - no slip received). 
Went to pick it up and amazingly enough did not have to pay any Vat or duties. Awesome stuff.

Hopefully parcel #1 will be just as smooth sailing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH

Whoop! Notification received to collect parcel #1 at Cape Mail.
Thankfully I am going to Maitland tomorrow so I can pop in to collect.

Time to place my next order lol!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

KimH said:


> Whoop! Notification received to collect parcel #1 at Cape Mail.
> Thankfully I am going to Maitland tomorrow so I can pop in to collect.
> 
> Time to place my next order lol!!


You should have placed that order long ago. lol


----------



## Chef Guest

baksteen8168 said:


> This is what my first parcel tracking number is stating on post office website. Should I start to get exited?
> 
> 7/22/2014 - 11:00 AM - Arrival at inward office of exchange - JIMC A


When it says "from customs" get excited of you're going to Jimc to collect it.

If not, beat your excitement to death with a large blunt instrument, and prepare to wait some more.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> When it says "from customs" get excited of you're going to Jimc to collect it.
> 
> If not, beat your excitement to death with a large blunt instrument, and prepare to wait some more.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
It now says "held by customs"

Should I now call them and take the invoice to them?


----------



## Chef Guest

baksteen8168 said:


> It now says "held by customs"
> 
> Should I now call them and take the invoice to them?


Nope. It's still at customs and will be there for at least a day depending on how many parcels have cone through and how many tea breaks are being had.

Which website are you looking on? As in url? 

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> Nope. It's still at customs and will be there for at least a day depending on how many parcels have cone through and how many tea breaks are being had.
> 
> Which website are you looking on? As in url?
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
http://globaltracktrace.ptc.post/gtt.web/

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## baksteen8168

Got it off sapo's website


----------



## Chef Guest

Search sapo tracking and go to the website that starts with sms.sapo 

That's the one I use.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> Search sapo tracking and go to the website that starts with sms.sapo
> 
> That's the one I use.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Thanks, will do.


----------



## MarkK

sapo site is HANGING lol must be getting hit hard!


----------



## baksteen8168

MarkK said:


> sapo site is HANGING lol must be getting hit hard!


By me!! Lol


----------



## Chef Guest

MarkK said:


> sapo site is HANGING lol must be getting hit hard!


It always hangs. Always.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> It always hangs. Always.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Don't burst my bubble...


----------



## MarkK

it just flashed a could not be found and then went white!


----------



## Chef Guest

MarkK said:


> it just flashed a could not be found and then went white!


Yeeeeeeeaaaaaas! 

It's the most frustrating website ever!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## johan

Rather use this one, once it arrives at customs: http://www.trackmyparcel.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

johan said:


> Rather use this one, once it arrives at customs: http://www.trackmyparcel.co.za/


Thank you.

This is why I love this forum. Everyone always tries to help.


----------



## KimH

Parcel #1 picked up this am. Now a small breather before the process starts all over again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ross44

I have made 3 orders from Fast Tech so far this year, 1st one took 4.5 weeks to get here (im in Cape Town btw) and the second one took 3 weeks. The third one is on its way still, its been almost 4 weeks now and i cant track it. when i asked them why i couldnt track my package they mentioned that you need to have a minimum purchase of $20 in order to get a tracking number. So there is an interesting thing to consider when buying from them.


----------



## baksteen8168

Ross44 said:


> I have made 3 orders from Fast Tech so far this year, 1st one took 4.5 weeks to get here (im in Cape Town btw) and the second one took 3 weeks. The third one is on its way still, its been almost 4 weeks now and i cant track it. when i asked them why i couldnt track my package they mentioned that you need to have a minimum purchase of $20 in order to get a tracking number. So there is an interesting thing to consider when buying from them.


 
iirc you can upgrade the shipping to that option for around $1


----------



## baksteen8168

baksteen8168 said:


> iirc you can upgrade the shipping to that option for around $1


 
if your order is under $20


----------



## Chef Guest

I got lucky.

4 of my 5 parcels are sat at customs right now. Hopefully I can go and collect them all at the same time...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> I got lucky.
> 
> 4 of my 5 parcels are sat at customs right now. Hopefully I can go and collect them all at the same time...


 
I so badly want to downvote this... 

one sitting, one on its way, one being packed for me...


----------



## MarkK

3 still floating in space for me :/
1 thats not packed yet, out of stock item :/


----------



## Chef Guest

And it was in 2 totally seperate orders!

I suppose it's all dependent on when the plane leaves. The last one will probably only arrive in like, 2 weeks. And it's only 1 bloody item...


----------



## Chef Guest

baksteen8168 said:


> I so badly want to downvote this...
> 
> one sitting, one on its way, one being packed for me...


Don't hate bra...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MarkK

Come on Universe! Why do you curse us soo!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> And it was in 2 totally seperate orders!
> 
> I suppose it's all dependent on when the plane leaves. The last one will probably only arrive in like, 2 weeks. And it's only 1 bloody item...


 
My last parcel would also have been 1 item... and then I thought it would be a waste to only order one thing so I added more... bloody FT...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> Don't hate bra...


 
I'ts hard not to.


----------



## Chef Guest

baksteen8168 said:


> My last parcel would also have been 1 item... and then I thought it would be a waste to only order one thing so I added more... bloody FT...


That's how they suck you in.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> That's how they suck you in.


 

It's like - ooooh, this looks good... and such a good price... i'll take one black... maybe it would look good in ss too... add that... hmm, at $2 I can live with it if it sucks... add 2... wanted to get one of these last time... add one... etc... before you know it you have a $50 parcell on its way...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Try $350...


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> Try $350...


I actually had a shipment for that amount... but thankfully decided that i should take this one step at a time. lol

that $350 parcell is going to make for one hell of a vapemail post!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK

Do not start browsing the other categories  
Much bankruptcy within !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chef Guest

baksteen8168 said:


> I actually had a shipment for that amount... but thankfully decided that i should take this one step at a time. lol
> 
> that $350 parcell is going to make for one hell of a vapemail post!!


 
Word.

Actually can't wait for it to arrive. But in light of that, I have committed to no further spending on anythiong except juice.

It's just become too much...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168

MarkK said:


> Do not start browsing the other categories
> Much bankruptcy within !


 
ummm... like my second parcell... vape stuff... cables... xbox items... pc items... electronics... fml


----------



## Ricgt

Waited a month exactly to get to my post office!

So worth the wait, pricing is fantastic plus the lovely folks at FT marked it as a "gift" so didn't have to pay anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

There is so much I wanted to buy, I capped myself at $100..... my cart is now at $550, I have been staring at it for weeks and can't bring myself to delete anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> There is so much I wanted to buy, I capped myself at $100..... my cart is now at $550, I have been staring at it for weeks and can't bring myself to delete anything


 
I know that feeling!


----------



## Chef Guest

BumbleBee said:


> There is so much I wanted to buy, I capped myself at $100..... my cart is now at $550, I have been staring at it for weeks and can't bring myself to delete anything


I can totally relate.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## MurderDoll

Just checked and I have international incoming mail at customs. 

Woohoo! 
Now to go to EMS and see if I'm lucky. :happydance:


----------



## Chef Guest

Wa


MurderDoll said:


> Just checked and I have international incoming mail at customs.
> 
> Woohoo!
> Now to go to EMS and see if I'm lucky. :happydance:


wait till it says from customs or you've wasted a trip. And time. And that's minutes of your life that you're throwing away.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll

Chef Guest said:


> Wa
> 
> wait till it says from customs or you've wasted a trip. And time. And that's minutes of your life that you're throwing away.


Damnit!

I'm sad panda again. 

Thanks for the headsup! 
You saved me a lot of frustration!


----------



## Chef Guest

MurderDoll said:


> Damnit!
> 
> I'm sad panda again.
> 
> Thanks for the headsup!
> You saved me a lot of frustration!


Take comfort in the knowledge that it is on terra firma in SA. Give it till Monday and it should clear. Phone them, tell them to put it aside and hope that they do.

Alternatively, be like me. Watch the site like a hawk and as soon as it clears, feign illness or the death of a loved one. Leave work. Don't think about it. Just do it. You can explain yourself later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick

Check this lucky bastard


----------



## Gazzacpt

Derick said:


> Check this lucky bastard


No ways.


----------



## Chef Guest

Derick said:


> Check this lucky bastard


Hate


----------



## Derick

Indeed


----------



## MarkK

Who got it wrong? The courier or the Chinese sender? 
That really sucks though dude, my sympathies


----------



## Mike

Singpost says "Arrived at overseas (Country code: ZA)". I assume that means it has hit customs?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

Mike said:


> Singpost says "Arrived at overseas (Country code: ZA)". I assume that means it has hit customs?


Nope. Just that it's arrived.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike

@Chef Guest arrived where? At their dispatch in Singapore?


----------



## baksteen8168

Mike said:


> Singpost says "Arrived at overseas (Country code: ZA)". I assume that means it has hit customs?


 
Found mine on this website under speed services. http://www.trackmyparcel.co.za/

next it will say something along the lines of "to customs"

Chef is right. just means that the package landed in SA. still needs to be processed.


----------



## Mike

Ooh, that's what I thought - that it's in SA waiting to go through customs?

Checked that website, 2 of my orders are at the international mail hub

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Mike said:


> Ooh, that's what I thought - that it's in SA waiting to go through customs?


It should be "to customs" in about an hour or too (mine was)

Been there since the 22nd.  Come on Customs... hurry up... I want my Fogger!


----------



## Chef Guest

Yeah. 

To Customs is pretty quick. From customs on the other hand....

You might get lucky and it'll be processed by Wednesday, but I wouldn't hold my breath. Mine's also been siting at customs for a few days. Was really hoping that I'd be able to go collect my Fana mods today.

Oh well...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

It's actually doing my head in!!!!!


----------



## MurderDoll

Took a chance as I had time to kill. My parcel was there. Yay!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

MurderDoll said:


> Took a chance as I had time to kill. My parcel was there. Yay!!


Lucky bugger! Enjoy it dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest

@MurderDoll 

That destroys me entirely. I'm still waiting for mine to clear.


----------



## MurderDoll

baksteen8168 said:


> Lucky bugger! Enjoy it dude!




Thanks man. I will indeed!


Chef Guest said:


> @MurderDoll
> 
> That destroys me entirely. I'm still waiting for mine to clear.


Mine still said arrived at international mail. 

I just took a gamble. Maybe try phoning or going through and see if its there?


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> @MurderDoll
> 
> That destroys me entirely. I'm still waiting for mine to clear.


Me too... anyone have a number I can phone? lol


----------



## Chef Guest

Call EMS.

I think it's 011 961 6000

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> Call EMS.
> 
> I think it's 011 961 6000


 
Will give it a try. Thanks

(on a side note... wish the thanks rating could be changed to something else... I generally don't like giving hearts to men...)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

You're not the first, and won't be the last!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest

MurderDoll said:


> Took a chance as I had time to kill. My parcel was there. Yay!!


This kills me. 

I took inspiration from your success and tried to get mine. Sat there for an hour and a half. Left empty handed.


----------



## MurderDoll

Chef Guest said:


> This kills me.
> 
> I took inspiration from your success and tried to get mine. Sat there for an hour and a half. Left empty handed.


Seriously? 

How is that possible? 
They supposed to check on the system and tell you straight away if its there or not. How can the make you sit there for so long for no reason?


----------



## Snape of Vape

Not sure if this has been mentioned on here before, for the guys on Android
TrackChecker

You can get updates from it to automatically check every 3 or so hours. Beats sitting there checking the website every now and then.

My fasttech shipping number was updated on there right to my pickup! 
Supports loads of different shipping companies

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Snape of Vape said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned on here before, for the guys on Android
> TrackChecker
> 
> You can get updates from it to automatically check every 3 or so hours. Beats sitting there checking the website every now and then.
> 
> My fasttech shipping number was updated on there right to my pickup!
> Supports loads of different shipping companies


Thanks!


----------



## Chef Guest

Great info. Thanks


Snape of Vape said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned on here before, for the guys on Android
> TrackChecker
> 
> You can get updates from it to automatically check every 3 or so hours. Beats sitting there checking the website every now and then.
> 
> My fasttech shipping number was updated on there right to my pickup!
> Supports loads of different shipping companies


----------



## BumbleBee

For iOS users, try parcelapp, it's a free app that tracks all kinds of international services and SAPO. Some cool options are available for a pound and a half a year, but otherwise it's free.


----------



## hyphen

so this I don't understand :

30-05-2014 Information Received (This is not an acknowledgment of the physical receipt of the stated Registered Article)
03-06-2014 Despatched to overseas (Country code: ZA)
05-06-2014 Arrived at overseas (Country code: SE)


----------



## MurderDoll

hyphen said:


> so this I don't understand :
> 
> 30-05-2014 Information Received (This is not an acknowledgment of the physical receipt of the stated Registered Article)
> 03-06-2014 Despatched to overseas (Country code: ZA)
> 05-06-2014 Arrived at overseas (Country code: SE)


Fasttech has invented a time machine. I wonder if past you didn't like that package and threw it away.


----------



## MarkK

@hyphen thats a country your parcel is passing through 
My parcels from hong kong just did the same thing but from Germany ??? lolz More waiting


----------



## hyphen

To be honest after all this time , I'd rather pay more and support local people trying to make it happen . Plus everytime I clicked something , oh this carrier doesn't ship juice , oh this carrier doesn't ship batteries ... blah blah blah . 

All I wanted initially was juice and batteries . lolz .


----------



## MarkK

Everything you could want is available  
@hyphen pull in at vape mob towards 11 or half 11 this morning  Mini meet


----------



## baksteen8168

Dammit... Just missed my pickup..

Shows from customs and when I phoned they said it is on its way to PO. Another day's wait for me...


----------



## Chef Guest

Actually managed to get mine finally!

Will post in Vapemail a bit later this evening.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kimbo

Status Date Status Description
15-07-2014 Information Received (This is not an acknowledgment of the physical receipt of the stated Registered Article)
22-07-2014 Despatched to overseas (Country code: ZA)
27-07-2014 Arrived at overseas (Country code: ZA)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

kimbo said:


> Status Date Status Description
> 15-07-2014 Information Received (This is not an acknowledgment of the physical receipt of the stated Registered Article)
> 22-07-2014 Despatched to overseas (Country code: ZA)
> 27-07-2014 Arrived at overseas (Country code: ZA)


Now it will go to customs, sit there for about a week and then be shipped out. ( if mine is anything to go by)


----------



## kimbo

baksteen8168 said:


> Now it will go to customs, sit there for about a week and then be shipped out. ( if mine is anything to go by)


 
Well i spoke to the local PO today and there is some strike again. I just dont know if it is local or national. So might be longer


----------



## Chef Guest

kimbo said:


> Well i spoke to the local PO today and there is some strike again. I just dont know if it is local or national. So might be longer


I know it sucks balls. It's like a mosquito bite. The more you scratch it the worse it gets.

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

kimbo said:


> Well i spoke to the local PO today and there is some strike again. I just dont know if it is local or national. So might be longer


Mine came through with the strike so it looks like it might be okay. Holding thumbs for you. ( and me as I have 2 more coming through...)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> I know it sucks balls. It's like a mosquito bite. The more you scratch it the worse it gets.
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


Now that is the truth!


----------



## BumbleBee

kimbo said:


> Well i spoke to the local PO today and there is some strike again. I just dont know if it is local or national. So might be longer


Seems to be only the tswane hub, been going on for over a month now. Many parcels going missing through this hub, if a parcel makes it through it usually gets vandalized.


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> Seems to be only the tswane hub, been going on for over a month now. Many parcels going missing through this hub, if a parcel makes it through it usually gets vandalized.


 
That sucks...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike

7/27/2014 3:45 AM Departure from inward office of exchange JIMC A

2 more parcels at customs still

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll

Woop! Got 2 parcels at customs! 

Now to swing past and collect them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

@kimbo - spoke to the PO today and according to them the strike is over, mail just moving slowly.


----------



## kimbo

baksteen8168 said:


> @kimbo - spoke to the PO today and according to them the strike is over, mail just moving slowly.


 
Tx @baksteen8168


----------



## baksteen8168

kimbo said:


> Tx @baksteen8168


Pleasure @kimbo . 

Package no2 just landed! Woohoo!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Just an update. Package no 1 took a 16 Days (including weekends) to arrive in my hands. (total of 24 days if you count when order was placed)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

Packages are man-handled?  I hope to get mine un-man-handled, fingers crossed here

Initially I was looking for some ceramic tweezers, ended up ordering plenty of other stuff as well - with their prices, it's hard to ignore the temptation 

Wanted to ask you guys - I'm in Pta and took the suggested option offered (Airmail with Tracking). Delivery address is set to my home addy, can I expect home delivery to happen (eventually), or would you suggest I go get it from the Customs Office?

How will I know when it has arrived at customs, and whether it arrived at customs in Pta? (Also, if you go collect at customs, it's probably best to expect to pay import tax right? What amount could I expect to be paying on tax?)


----------



## baksteen8168

I received 2 packages so far and both were fine. They generally send you a slip to collect at PO. customs charges is anyone's guess. My R400 parcel was R39 and my R1200 parcel was R19. Depends on who checks your package and what mood they are in... 

You can phone ems and ask them to keep your parcel if you would like to collect it there. Just use your international tracking number. You should be able to collect from them as soon as your status says "from customs"

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 6ghost9



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## MarkK

its been a full calendar month for me and still nothing has arrived ....
I received an email from Cape Mail that my parcel will arrive at my local P.O on Friday and I will be able to collect on Saturday...
Lies!
Woman's day so the post office is closed today! grumble grumble  no coiling the aqua for me yet ...


----------



## Mike

Yea >.< Was gonna fetch my Tobh today...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Okay 

I'm looking at getting a bunch of stuff in from Fasttech. It would be a biggish order R4000 to R5000.

What's the best way to get it shipped as I see they have a number of options. I'm in hectic rush for it but would like to stick in either the free or minimal delivery charge if possible but I would like to ensure it arrives in a reasonable time frame and is actually gets here (if you get my drift) as I have heard of a number of shipments that just don't arrive. 

What are duties like on items?

Are batteries allowed or safe to ship?

Should I split the orders?

Any other info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## baksteen8168

I have gotten 2 packages from them with no issues. Shipped via their reccomended method. Longest I waited for delivery was 4 weeks after shipment was sent. They sometimes take long to pack a shipment. Waited 2 and a half weeks for them to pack the one that was sent Friday. As far as I know batteries are going to be an issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Oh, and duties are anyone's guess. Depends on who processes you parcel. My expensive parcel genetated less duties than my cheap one.


----------



## Heckers

baksteen8168 said:


> I have gotten 2 packages from them with no issues. Shipped via their reccomended method. Longest I waited for delivery was 4 weeks after shipment was sent. They sometimes take long to pack a shipment. Waited 2 and a half weeks for them to pack the one that was sent Friday. As far as I know batteries are going to be an issue.


 
Does that mean you cant order a hana clone(mini)? Since they come with a battery.


----------



## baksteen8168

Heckers said:


> Does that mean you cant order a hana clone(mini)? Since they come with a battery.


Yup. follows the same route as battery shipping. Someone on here bought batteries through them and iirc received them, it just took very long. So you can buy the hana clone, just dont expect it to get here quick. When you checkout they usually warn you that you have batteries and tell you how the item will ship.


----------



## Heckers

@baksteen8168 i see. So you can order them but they get shipped differently and will probably take a lot longer than other items.
So best thing is to order them separately from other items?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Heckers said:


> @baksteen8168 i see. So you can order them but they get shipped differently and will probably take a lot longer than other items.
> So best thing is to order them separately from other items?


This is what I have been told too.  Have never ordered batteries from them, but if I did, I would do it this way.


----------



## Al3x

Anyone know the shipping time from focal and which is better focal or ft


----------



## Al3x

Read somewhere that focal is better but can't find that thread just decided to get some stuff from them so want to be sure before I pull the trigger


----------



## baksteen8168

Al3x said:


> Anyone know the shipping time from focal and which is better focal or ft


Never ordered from focal. What's their shipping charges like?


----------



## BansheeZA

Was in contact with fasttech about batteries and the problem is only with open cylindrical batteries. Any mod like a hana or n spinner or something with built in batteries are good to ship

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

BansheeZA said:


> Was in contact with fasttech about batteries and the problem is only with open cylindrical batteries. Any mod like a hana or n spinner or something with built in batteries are good to ship
> 
> sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


Weird. I tried ordering Xbox 360 charging packs (which is a built in battery) and got told that It would ship the slowest method. Maybe they found a company that is willing to ship these differently?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BansheeZA

Jip I believe they found a way around some of the issues. You will see when you check out the normal recommended shipping option is missing and another one pops up. They told me they are working on the problem with shipping and maybe they are going in the right direction 

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## Al3x

baksteen8168 said:


> Never ordered from focal. What's their shipping charges like?


as per their site it's free shipping same as ft

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Al3x said:


> as per their site it's free shipping same as ft


Thanks, will check them out.


----------



## zadiac

A tip. When ordering from fasttech, check that it says "Ship next day" next to the price. Some items only ships 5 or 10 business days after the order has been placed. I learned this lesson after my first order. If you're willing to wait, then fine, otherwise exclude the items that will only be shipped after a certain number of days. That's how I shop at fasttech.
Hope this helps.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Has anyone bought Spinner clones from Fastech?

I'm skeptical


----------



## Matt

baksteen8168 said:


> Never ordered from focal. What's their shipping charges like?


 
Shipping is the same as Fasttech. There Customer service is bad got a kayfun from them with almost no juice channels and the emails they send me back where terrible.
And dont go by the reviews from the product because its impossible to add a bad or honest review if you dont like a product. They only allow the good reviews on there website.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Matt said:


> Shipping is the same as Fasttech. There Customer service is bad got a kayfun from them with almost no juice channels and the emails they send me back where terrible.
> And dont go by the reviews from the product because its impossible to add a bad or honest review if you dont like a product. They only allow the good reviews on there website.


Thanks for the heads up. Will stick to FT.


----------



## Al3x

Matt said:


> Shipping is the same as Fasttech. There Customer service is bad got a kayfun from them with almost no juice channels and the emails they send me back where terrible.
> And dont go by the reviews from the product because its impossible to add a bad or honest review if you dont like a product. They only allow the good reviews on there website.


thanx and i noticed that they only accept paypal, which is a bummer, but there something that I need from there that ft does not have.
what to do ? most probably will give them a try and lets see


----------



## Matt

Al3x said:


> thanx and i noticed that they only accept paypal, which is a bummer, but there something that I need from there that ft does not have.
> what to do ? most probably will give them a try and lets see


 
If FT doesnt have it then go for it. Just dont expect service from them. You will get your products thats not the problem


----------



## Mike

My last parcel (which I had ordered first) has been in transit to my P.O since last Wednesday morning >.<


----------



## Cat

paypal is best. Only recently, with nicotine stuff, i've had to use credit card again, had not had to in past 4-5 years. just set up a paypal account, no problem.

fasttech post times etc., same as usual shipping to SA. Although, overall, China Post better than USPS - and very inexpensive, USPS is now quite expensive.

Small Parcel goes through process like letters, so it takes 10 days to 18 days. fasttech shipping is free, so break up into small orders. Do one today, do another 24 hours later.

Like was said, *pay attention* to stock on hand. fasttech keeps their system up-to-date. Item page and search results show "ships next day", or "ships in 5 days"...you know what it means. Post time + 5 days maybe 6 days before they ship...because they order from those supppliers with JIT /on-demand system.

Battery question already answered, you can see my recent post in vape-mail thread. my Sony VTC5 for which i had chosen Philippines Post because they were only one that accepted batteries...i got customer support ticket email saying Sorry, they had to ship it surface mail because Philippines Post no longer accept it, and they have updated the shipping options thing accordingly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

Finally! Order I placed on the 5th of August has finally been shipped out; now to wait a few more weeks...

All that pain for ceramic tweezers and some other ridiculously low prices goodies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

i took the tweezers out of the cart to do separately, because of 5 days lead time. Then the parcel (envelope) (China Post) took 16 days to get to me, including SAPO processing time and time to get the collection slip in my postbox.

It's up to you. 
There is nothing wrong with fasttech, it is excellent. (It is an operation that is beyond what is possible in SA, one way or another.) fasttech typically gets orders shipped in 1-2-3 days after order is placed. Bear in mind the time zone difference too. China Post gets it out in around 24 hours. (Try that in SA!) Imagine the picking. Both sides, picking for orders and picking for stock replenishment.

Ceramic tweezers... check it out, could you buy it in SA? Where? How much? (+ how much for courier.) How much phone calls, talking to asses? Who typically don't call you. when their lame websites do not list items and they say "call for prices" and so on. And, generally, they do not reply to emails, they are backward, they will phone you instead, while you're hectic at work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Boss786

06-08-2014 Information Received (This is not an acknowledgment of the physical receipt of the stated Registered Article)
11-08-2014 Despatched to overseas (Country code: ZA)
16-08-2014 Arrived at overseas (Country code: ZA)

Not bad at all.. would be awesome if I can get it next week


----------



## MarkK

10 days that pretty epic!
But it seems that our Local mail hub in CT is under strain, my parcels have arrived but they are waiting for the backlog to get cleared before they are allowed "shelf numbers" at least this is what I was told

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Limbo

Mine shipped 7/17/2014. Didn't take the tracking option so I have no idea where my parcel is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Boss786

I'll try not to think too much about it then  Ordered a ego battery, mpt3 and accessories, I guess only the mech batteries are a problem with the couriers.


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

Cat said:


> i took the tweezers out of the cart to do separately, because of 5 days lead time. Then the parcel (envelope) (China Post) took 16 days to get to me, including SAPO processing time and time to get the collection slip in my postbox.
> 
> It's up to you.
> There is nothing wrong with fasttech, it is excellent. (It is an operation that is beyond what is possible in SA, one way or another.) fasttech typically gets orders shipped in 1-2-3 days after order is placed. Bear in mind the time zone difference too. China Post gets it out in around 24 hours. (Try that in SA!) Imagine the picking. Both sides, picking for orders and picking for stock replenishment.
> 
> Ceramic tweezers... check it out, could you buy it in SA? Where? How much? (+ how much for courier.) How much phone calls, talking to asses? Who typically don't call you. when their lame websites do not list items and they say "call for prices" and so on. And, generally, they do not reply to emails, they are backward, they will phone you instead, while you're hectic at work.


 
Exactly - the reason why I went with FastTech. It's really bloody ridiculous if you think about it, why do I have to call in to get a quote on ceramic tweezers locally? Just insane, it smacks of laziness, and laziness means lack of interest/passion, which means poor service


----------



## MarkK

@Limbo your package is in limbo !

My first parcel from fasttech is one of these! just floating... 

I assume it is awaiting an invoice at customs before they will forward to local PO


----------



## Limbo

MarkK said:


> @Limbo your package is in limbo !
> 
> My first parcel from fasttech is one of these! just floating...
> 
> I assume it is awaiting an invoice at customs before they will forward to local PO


Lol, hope it Limbo out of there quickly. Did a small order just to check how it works.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y

And with all this mystery shrouded around ceramic tweezers in South Africa, I would assume also it's one of those items that have been marked up to the heavens and back for no apparent reason other than an apparent exclusivity factor

Thank goodness there are alternatives available


----------



## MarkK

I did that too, then I got annoyed at waiting and bought 3 more. only 1 of them has since arrived, 2 sitting at customs(Maybe delivered today, sent invoices on Wednesday/Thursday)

Take tracking ALWAYS!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Boss786

In transit
CAPEMAIL (HUB)

Since the 22nd


----------



## baksteen8168

Boss786 said:


> In transit
> CAPEMAIL (HUB)
> 
> Since the 22nd


Yeah. I have 2 sitting at JIMS. Going to try and pick up tomorrow.


----------



## BumbleBee

Boss786 said:


> In transit
> CAPEMAIL (HUB)
> 
> Since the 22nd


Take your tracking number to your PO and ask there, my local PO is also pretty slack when it comes to scanning in parcels when they receive them so chances are pretty good that it's there, they probably just haven't scanned it yet.


----------



## Boss786

I'll try although it will be chaotic tomorrow. Whats funny is that the Cape Hub is 10 minutes away from 'my' post office.


----------



## baksteen8168

Boss786 said:


> I'll try although it will be chaotic tomorrow. Whats funny is that the Cape Hub is 10 minutes away from 'my' post office.


PO is on strike "again" so any and all parcels are being deliberately delayed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest

baksteen8168 said:


> PO is on strike "again" so any and all parcels are being deliberately delayed.


It will never end.


Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


----------



## baksteen8168

Chef Guest said:


> It will never end.
> 
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


True that!


----------



## kimbo

Hi

How do i know if something was send by sea?
I have some battery's in my order and this is what i get from tracking it:

2014-08-21 00:00, ZA, The item ( RC441266613HK ) left Hong Kong for its destination on 27-Aug-2014

Are batteries send by sea ?


----------



## zadiac

They will let you know by email if another shipping method was/will be used.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> How do i know if something was send by sea?
> I have some battery's in my order and this is what i get from tracking it:
> 
> 2014-08-21 00:00, ZA, The item ( RC441266613HK ) left Hong Kong for its destination on 27-Aug-2014
> 
> Are batteries send by sea ?


You could open up a ticket and ask them. 

Afaik batteries ase sent via surface mail so yes, it is probably on a boat somewhere.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Johnsoncook

shipping agency and custom all matters


----------



## Cat

btw. i had an order for Sony VTC5, that i selected Philippines Post for because it was available for batteries,...then, soon after, they notified me that they had changed it to surface mail and changed the web page code to exclude Ph.Post as an option for orders with batteries. Then, a few days ago, i got an email notification of them having opened a support center ticket, saying that Ph.Post is giving trouble and they are removing it as an option, and that they are doing a refund....and if i still want the items, place another order. And if it was a paypal payment, it would take a day or two for the refund to come through. (Which it did.) 
_**Very good system.**_ 
Kimbo, so you can easily ask them - send msg via the website....no point in opening a support ticket, you just want to find out whether the problem is that side or here at SAPO.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Xhale

@kimbo that parcel seems to have hit Durban recently (9th oct)


----------



## kimbo

Cat said:


> btw. i had an order for Sony VTC5, that i selected Philippines Post for because it was available for batteries,...then, soon after, they notified me that they had changed it to surface mail and changed the web page code to exclude Ph.Post as an option for orders with batteries. Then, a few days ago, i got an email notification of them having opened a support center ticket, saying that Ph.Post is giving trouble and they are removing it as an option, and that they are doing a refund....and if i still want the items, place another order. And if it was a paypal payment, it would take a day or two for the refund to come through. (Which it did.)
> _**Very good system.**_
> Kimbo, so you can easily ask them - send msg via the website....no point in opening a support ticket, you just want to find out whether the problem is that side or here at SAPO.



Thx @Cat i did open i ticket for the RDA's that is someware


----------



## kimbo

Xhale said:


> @kimbo that parcel seems to have hit Durban recently (9th oct)




Yea i saw thank you


----------



## Mario

Fasttech= +/- 5 weeks shipping
and hope your goodies come in 1 piece.
Best to check there holiday calendar cause it will take even longer


----------



## WHITELABEL

I've been waiting for 2 months for a carto I ordered from the states and the tracking says it's still in the states. Could this just be because of the post office back log?

http://prntscr.com/4ypzwm


----------



## johan

Gambit said:


> I've been waiting for 2 months for a carto I ordered from the states and the tracking says it's still in the states. Could this just be because of the post office back log?
> 
> http://prntscr.com/4ypzwm



Yes its most probably already in SA. If USPS states its in transit, it means your parcel has left USA.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

johan said:


> Yes its most probably already in SA. If USPS states its in transit, it means your parcel has left USA.


Great thanks. So you reckon it's safe to order from fasttech again, will they have the backlog cleared by the time the fasttech stuff arrrives? I'm dying for some new gear and their prices are awesome, but I really don't want to have to wait 3 months for it.


----------



## johan

Gambit said:


> Great thanks. So you reckon it's safe to order from fasttech again, will they have the backlog cleared by the time the fasttech stuff arrrives? I'm dying for some new gear and their prices are awesome, but I really don't want to have to wait 3 months for it.



A lot of members order regularly from FastTech, so I deem its safe - regarding backlog and SAPO, I can't say unfortunately.


----------



## baksteen8168

I have ordered a couple of times from FT and have always received my items. Sometimes after 2 weeks and other times after 2 months. For the amount of money saved I don't mind waiting a bit. (but I also make a point to support the local industry too)


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yip there is no doubt that you order from Fasttetch you need to just forget about it... then one day a note arrives in your post box and happiness ensues.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip there is no doubt that you order from Fasttetch you need to just forget about it... then one day a note arrives in your post box and happiness ensues.



Followed by what on earth did I buy all this crap for?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168

Rob Fisher said:


> Followed by what on earth did I buy all this crap for?


So wish i could Agree and Funny that post. hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AlphaDog

Hi all. I see this topic is quite old, is the slow/unreliable shipping still an issue?


----------



## Rob Fisher

AlphaDog said:


> Hi all. I see this topic is quite old, is the slow/unreliable shipping still an issue?



Yes... lead time 2-3 months!


----------



## CraftyZA

Will be the same as dx.com. Anything from 1 month to (my personal record) a whopping 10 months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## AlphaDog

Hectic. So what other options do we have?


----------



## Rob Fisher

AlphaDog said:


> Hectic. So what other options do we have?



Buy local.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## AlphaDog

I currently only buy local. Just wanted to know what other avenues exist for me as a consumer. I saw LG HG2s for $23 dollars for a 4 pack on Fasttech. Thats about R100 a battery. Its double that price here. Rx200s is $43 which is about R688. Here it's R1050. Thats massive profit margins...


----------



## CraftyZA

With fasttech and others you always risk getting fakes. There is not a chance in hell i will order batteries from fast tech or any other suspect source.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Mike

Not to mention battery shipping from FT takes around 4-6 months.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

AlphaDog said:


> I currently only buy local. Just wanted to know what other avenues exist for me as a consumer. I saw LG HG2s for $23 dollars for a 4 pack on Fasttech. Thats about R100 a battery. Its double that price here. Rx200s is $43 which is about R688. Here it's R1050. Thats massive profit margins...



You've never bought camera equipment have you? Try a R30 000 difference.

I'd pay that "massive" profit margin of R220 (there are stores that sell it in the R900 range) knowing that I bring in and support the local scene as well as deal face to face with someone, how much extra are you going to pay to ship it back if something is wrong, and then for them to tell you its user error (or whatever they want)?
Same story with the batteries, a local vendor recently had issues with fakes, and has very nicely come forward and issued a response which includes replacing them.

I'd pay the R220 for that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## MorneW

I order my batts from Gearbest. Only ever ordered 25r's and HE4's. Takes 4/5 weeks to get here. Not a single issue yet. My last order begining last month worked out to R62 per batt all incl. for HE4's.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## AlphaDog

Feliks Karp said:


> You've never bought camera equipment have you? Try a R30 000 difference.
> 
> I'd pay that "massive" profit margin of R220 (there are stores that sell it in the R900 range) knowing that I bring in and support the local scene as well as deal face to face with someone, how much extra are you going to pay to ship it back if something is wrong, and then for them to tell you its user error (or whatever they want)?
> Same story with the batteries, a local vendor recently had issues with fakes, and has very nicely come forward and issued a response which includes replacing them.
> 
> I'd pay the R220 for that.


Whats R220? Its a 100% profit on the batteries and R362 profit on the rolo!


----------



## AlphaDog

MorneW said:


> I order my batts from Gearbest. Only ever ordered 25r's and HE4's. Takes 4/5 weeks to get here. Not a single issue yet. My last order begining last month worked out to R62 per batt all incl. for HE4's.


Any issues with authenticity?


----------



## MorneW

Not yet...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

AlphaDog said:


> Whats R220? Its a 100% profit on the batteries and R362 profit on the rolo!


668 plus 220 equals 888. R2 Shy of a Rolo at the last price I saw. His statement makes sense since he used the R900 mark that Rolos usually come in at.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog

Lord Vetinari said:


> 668 plus 220 equals 888. R2 Shy of a Rolo at the last price I saw. His statement makes sense since he used the R900 mark that Rolos usually come in at.


I was talking about a RX200S plus batteries...


----------



## Feliks Karp

I actually should apologize, I went a bit off of the thread's topic. I just don't find R220,R300, or even R362 to be an extravagant amount in relation to the risks involved when ordering something that has a crapshoot of arrival time and/or after sales support. In my experience so far that "massive profit" was worth it. End of the day we're both consumers, and there's a price point each one of us is willing to pay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Effjh

I'm sure the profit is more than R300 odd anyways as they buy bulk and probably get it discounted. And you know what, that's perfectly fine. We are buying imported goods, they have to deal with customs, overheads (websites/retail space) and shipping costs. 

We pay for the convenience as bringing it in yourself, after customs and within a reasonable time frame, it will cost you a ton more than what they are selling it for. The vendors need to make a profit, they need to eat man.. you can't expect them to sell stuff at cost.

It would be cool if we can get local manufacturers, but the industry is too small in SA at the moment. And China can produce the gear at a fraction of the cost anyway. So your options: Pay what I consider a reasonable price to get the latest gear soonest with after sales support OR wait 3 months for gear that will be out of date by the time you get it at and save R200-300.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice

Good points @Effjh (and nice avatar, lol VOOP, I just got it) 
I sold my Twisp Clearo, in order to buy a Toptank mini starter kit on Fasttech, for the same price!!!

I thought that was the greatest plan ever made, but now I am paying the price. Having sold my only vaping device, has caused me to relapse. I ordered on the 1st of May (Labour day sale) and it seems my packages arrived in SA on the 21st. Now it becomes a question of how efficient the SAPO will be in getting my stuff to Stellies.

In the meantime my cigarette bill is catching up to the saving I made, and I don't really see the point of causing myself this stress. 
But I do think that some things (that are not urgent) can be bought on Fasttech, but I will not leave my destiny in their hands again.

PS I am really looking forward to leaving the stinkies again. AND I REALLY MISS VAPING!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz

The last Fasttech order @Stosta and I did together, we paid for DHL Global Mail shipping. The goods still took 3 months to get here...
Best part about ordering from FT, it's takes so long to get here you've forgotten what you ordered and opening the package feels like xmas because you don't know whats inside

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Greyz said:


> The last Fasttech order @Stosta and I did together, we paid for DHL Global Mail shipping. The goods still took 3 months to get here...
> Best part about ordering from FT, it's takes so long to get here you've forgotten what you ordered and opening the package feels like xmas because you don't know whats inside


Yeah, definitely felt like Chirstmas! The downside was that half of the stuff was for devices that were put out of commission while waiting for the goods to arrive!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cespian

The biggest issue I have with Fasttech is their blatent lies of whats in stock (and the lead times attached)... hence items that they state are "in stock" or "ship next day" can quickly change to "reordering" after the order is placed.

However, once the order is shipped, the max lead time to SA I've experienced *recently *was 13 days (via China Post and Singapore Post). Quick Quick... it then lives at Customs/Post Offices for another 2 to 6 weeks. Folk in Gauteng can expect their packages alot quicker than other parts of SA as the parcels come in to the main mail hub in JHB through the JHB Airport. Us capetonians still need to wait for that parcel to be loaded onto a truck, sent to our local customs (and sometimes to our local post offices) which takes ages.

Overall my lead times can be broken up as follows:

Processing Order: 3 - 10 Days
Shipping to SA: 9 - 15 Days
Delivery to local post office or local customs: 14 - 45 Days

I've received 2 items in total from fasttech that were busted when they got here (shoddy centre post of a cloned Plume Veil and cracked Gold Tugboat RDA clone)... too much stress to send it back and request a replacement. By buying locally, you have that piece of mind that should something not be up to standards, our vendors generally come to the party and replace without asking too many questions. I generally know the cost of things and anything over 150% markup (considering supply an demand as well) I wouldnt never purchase, but thus far, the markup of our local vendors have been more than reasonable, considering the stress of bringing the items here, convenience of a 2 to 3 day max delivery time and great customer care.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Cespian said:


> The biggest issue I have with Fasttech is their blatent lies of whats in stock (and the lead times attached)... hence items that they state are "in stock" or "ship next day" can quickly change to "reordering" after the order is placed.
> 
> However, once the order is shipped, the max lead time to SA I've experienced *recently *was 13 days (via China Post and Singapore Post). Quick Quick... it then lives at Customs/Post Offices for another 2 to 6 weeks. Folk in Gauteng can expect their packages alot quicker than other parts of SA as the parcels come in to the main mail hub in JHB through the JHB Airport. Us capetonians still need to wait for that parcel to be loaded onto a truck, sent to our local customs (and sometimes to our local post offices) which takes ages.
> 
> Overall my lead times can be broken up as follows:
> 
> Processing Order: 3 - 10 Days
> Shipping to SA: 9 - 15 Days
> Delivery to local post office or local customs: 14 - 45 Days
> 
> I've received 2 items in total from fasttech that were busted when they got here (shoddy centre post of a cloned Plume Veil and cracked Gold Tugboat RDA clone)... too much stress to send it back and request a replacement. By buying locally, you have that piece of mind that should something not be up to standards, our vendors generally come to the party and replace without asking too many questions. I generally know the cost of things and anything over 150% markup (considering supply an demand as well) I wouldnt never purchase, but thus far, the markup of our local vendors have been more than reasonable, considering the stress of bringing the items here, convenience of a 2 to 3 day max delivery time and great customer care.


Even if I know a Vendor is putting on 100% markup, I would still prefer to get locally. As @Cespian has said, this way you have peace of mind. Also, waiting on a Fasttech order SOUNDS like it will be okay, but in practice it sucks, it really does. Pay the locals the money for sorting out all the headaches for you, get it next day... Win.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## CraigK7

Hi. I ordereed screws for my serpent mini and new glass. Used the recommendation shipping where u pay a little extra. The one after the slowest method. But not the fastest. I now realized it might not be couriered, and the adress i used is a work address. Which doesnt jave a post box. How can i now recieve a invoice? As i have realised its probably not going to be courier. I guess i am a armature in this field


----------



## Raindance

CraigK7 said:


> Hi. I ordereed screws for my serpent mini and new glass. Used the recommendation shipping where u pay a little extra. The one after the slowest method. But not the fastest. I now realized it might not be couriered, and the adress i used is a work address. Which doesnt jave a post box. How can i now recieve a invoice? As i have realised its probably not going to be courier. I guess i am a armature in this field



Track your order via the links on FT and as soon as it shows as having arrived in the country start contact the guys at Cape Town International Mail Centre. Will hang around in JIMC a while if customs wants to clear it there. Once in CT you can ask them to keep it for collection at the counter at your nearest PO or the mail centre itself. Just take your ID to collect it, I have never been asked for an invoice but have a printout of the one on the FT site ready just in case. They usually don't bother for amounts under $20.

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraigK7

Raindance said:


> Track your order via the links on FT and as soon as it shows as having arrived in the country start contact the guys at Cape Town International Mail Centre. Will hang around in JIMC a while if customs wants to clear it there. Once in CT you can ask them to keep it for collection at the counter at your nearest PO or the mail centre itself. Just take your ID to collect it, I have never been asked for an invoice but have a printout of the one on the FT site ready just in case. They usually don't bother for amounts under $20.
> 
> Good luck!




Thanks for the advice, will I receive info when it arrives in SA, I remember someone above saying the last tracking info the received was "Shipped"


----------



## Nova69

I had goodluck with fasttech so far with no defects,shipping from China to me 3-4 weeks max using Hk post.My latest order via turkey is till on its way 5 weeks and counting.


----------

